# Okaloosa Island Bulls



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

After taking a beating from the weather and the fish gods on our last couple trips Lowprofile and I headed out for some payback! It was raining when I arrived but no lightning and great surf conditions. We ran baits out about 5:30 and by 6:00 LPs 12/0 was singing! After about 20 minutes of fighting everyone in the resort behind us hit the beach to see the big shark get landed. After taking a beauty of a tail whip to the arm we got the hook out, measured and tagged her and safely released her. The crowd cheered as the 6' 10" Bull shark swam away. About 2 hours later my 9/0 goes off and the fight is on! I was warned by LP that I had issues with my reel when I returned from dropping my bait so I was concerned that it might not make it through the fight. About 20 minutes into the fight the reel locks up and I am backing up the beach to try and get the last 200yds of line in. After a couple big head shakes and a good tug the shark breaks the reel free and after a couple trips up and down the beach we get the 2nd Bull landed. After a couple mug shots she was released and the skunk smell was gone! We did not measure or tag this one but I have an 80" reach and she was close to that. This week end it's back to trying to catch our first hammers! UGLY


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Thats awesome! I am really hoping I will get to post of a pic of me with one this weekend. I lost one right at the lip of the surf two weeks ago. It was the closest I have gotten to landing a nice one.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

I need a shark partner for this weekend.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Here's the first one that LP caught 6'10" bull


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

we'll be at it all day tomorrow. i hit 6 rays with my spear today and not one stuck!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

famous! lol


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Great sharks guys! Keep it up!


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

There has been two sightings of a 7-8ft. Hammerhead less than 50ft. From shore in the Sandestin area. One of those sightings was today with the other 8-10days ago that I saw with my own eyes. Both sightings during this daytime. 


I work On the beach behind there.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

still flippen said:


> There has been two sightings of a 7-8ft. Hammerhead less than 50ft. From shore in the Sandestin area. One of those sightings was today with the other 8-10days ago that I saw with my own eyes. Both sightings during this daytime.
> 
> 
> I work On the beach behind there.


i was out there early this week, i think Monday, and watched a 6-7fter cruise the first bar. no bait on me. i was looking for rays and hard tails.  you might have seen me with an 8ft, 30lb class rod and saltist 40 throwing a big sabiki with a 6oz torpedo on the bottom. i was in a pinch.


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

We some bi sharks cruising up and down Navarre beach this morning. One about 6' and another around 8'


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice fish fellas.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

got into them again today. Hannah got two blacktips, i had a smoker on the 12/0 then it bit through my cable. Landed a 6'4" bull half hour later.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

andrethegiant said:


> We some bi sharks cruising up and down Navarre beach this morning. One about 6' and another around 8'


How did you know they were bi? Was it two males and a female? Or two females and a male? I never knew sharks could be bi-sexual...:whistling:


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

devinsdad said:


> How did you know they were bi? Was it two males and a female? Or two females and a male? I never knew sharks could be bi-sexual...:whistling:


 Ya sure it was not Portifino right around Memorial Day????


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Ugly 1 said:


> Ya sure it was not Portifino right around Memorial Day????


HA! Too funny Don- Hey get up with me when you can. We may be going on Sunday.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

devinsdad said:


> HA! Too funny Don- Hey get up with me when you can. We may be going on Sunday.


umm, he's taken.


----------

